# Who Opens Doors?



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't do this.

I arrive at the location, spot the requester, call them by name and they jump in my car. No problem.

For those that do open doors do you think people care?

I also offer cold bottled water and extra phone chargers and people don't seem to give a crap.

My rating is 4.8 btw. Must be my magnetic personality and radiating charm.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I've jumped out and helped elderly and handicapped, about four times out of 600 rides. No water or candy, just a ride (@ 4.84). By the way, there's no way to get out of 4.8 once you're there. That's pretty much the top score when you're in the 100s of rides.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i do


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hit or miss, depends on the situation.... But not everyone since I am driving the low pay car.....


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i open door when coming out but entering depends on where i am picking them
busy street no cant do


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

how do you find the time to open the door before they go in or when they come out ? I also don't provide water , candy , or charger ... I drive in SF and 8/10 of my passengers are alright but I notice the Indians are real @$$ ...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If I arrive at a safe location where I am forced to wait for the pax I will get out to stretch my legs, and then open the door when they finally come out.

I have never opened a door at destination.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I open the door (from inside the car) sometimes, mostly for women - especially if they are carrying bags or something other than a purse.
I also get out and open the trunk for airport passengers w/ luggage both at pick up and drop off.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I open doors for the very old, handicap and blind people.
Basically the ones that really need it.
I also jump out with an umbrella if it rains.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I open doors for my GF, not while ubering...i don't give water or candies either, what i offer is my wisdom and sense of humor... 4.9 through 300 rides


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

Sometimes i do if it`s a woman in evening dress or somebody with laggage going to airport. Or it`s disable person or it`s somebody who just need help


----------



## SFSteeler (Jul 27, 2014)

i open the door at the start of a ride as much as i can...

a) because i just gotta get outta the car anyway cause my ass hurts and

b) its pro style baby! gotta get those 5 stars !


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Raider said:


> I open doors for my GF, not while ubering...i don't give water or candies either, what i offer is my wisdom and sense of humor... 4.9 through 300 rides


How does your GF feel about not getting any water or candies???? Oh wait, I guess I didn't read that right.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

If I can I will open the door for older riders, or those who need assistance, such as the girl I took home from the ER with crutches. But, for most of my weekend night driving, it isn't necessary or expected.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Advantages of opening the doors yourself: 

Passengers can't slam your doors or not close them properly.
Passengers can't leave fingerprints on the windows.
You can quickly check if they've left anything behind or see if they've left rubbish, spilt/damaged anything. 
Less risk of damaging your or other cars if pick up/ drop off are near other cars. 
More likely to receive 5 stars - especially if other drivers do it and you don't.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Only if she is hot !


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

I open the trunk for luggage. 

Opening the door for hot women isnt going to get you anywhere. Its not a date. Opening the door just puts you more into a chauffeur and service roll.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Opening the door is for any service above uberx. Just like water, gum, charger, etc.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

I only open the trunk for luggage


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Only if she is hot !


LoL


----------



## weidyli (Nov 23, 2014)

I never and its impossible to do it in downtown DC


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I always open the trunk for luggage. Sometimes if someone has a bunch of stuff I try to open the door if I have time before they reach the car.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Women only.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll try and get a door for a lady, if it's at a house or not a busy location and I'm waiting for them to come out. Usually, they just hop in and hop out.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Women only.


Agreed. Chivalry isn't dead yet.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I never open doors. I only get out of the car to load luggage. Upon arrival, I only end the trip after unloading the bags.... Unless they tip.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I try to, simply so they don't scratch up my paint with their fingernails and slam my doors. Usually they're waiting at the curb when I pull up though.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> how do you find the time to open the door before they go in or when they come out ? I also don't provide water , candy , or charger ... I drive in SF and 8/10 of my passengers are alright but I notice the Indians are real @$$ ...


lol yes the other day a Indian asked for the charger, a water and piece of gum lol. I don't provide this shit they were all my personal items so I said ok sure.

Then another Indian asked for gum today. Maybe a culture thing ?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> I don't do this.
> 
> I arrive at the location, spot the requester, call them by name and they jump in my car. No problem.
> 
> ...


I open doors when I feel I need to stretch my legs and back. But the bigger question here is why are you blowing cashola on water and chargers?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> lol yes the other day a Indian asked for the charger, a water and piece of gum lol. I don't provide this shit they were all my personal items so I said ok sure.
> 
> Then another Indian asked for gum today. Maybe a culture thing ?


I had a pax ask me for gum two weeks ago. I told him I'd help him out when I got through the busy traffic spot. When I got to a quieter area I pulled into a 7-11 and asked him if this would suffice for a gum stop.

And in my first week of Uber driving I had a prostitute ask me for water. I had to bite my tongue to keep from asking why she didn't rinse her mouth before she left the john's apartment. But she was OK so I pulled into a Shell station and bought us both a bottle of water.

This Uber culture of giving paxs free shit has got to stop. Seriously, we're not limo drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Raider said:


> I open doors for my GF, not while ubering...i don't give water or candies either, what i offer is my wisdom and sense of humor... 4.9 through 300 rides


You are my role model! I don't give away free shit. But I do show up with a clean car and provide snappy banter on pretty much any subject the pax wishes to discuss. Yes, I also give relationship advice and help paxs do drunken texts - that's a friggin' riot!


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I put water in the holders. In 21 rides, only three have been taken. Maybe my water isn't good enough for the UberX elite?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And in my first week of Uber driving I had a prostitute ask me for water. I had to bite my tongue to keep from asking why *she didn't rinse her mouth before she left the john's apartment*. But she was OK so I pulled into a Shell station and bought us both a bottle of water.


I hope you drunk from that bottle first.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I hope you drunk from that bottle first.


That's pretty funny, Mike. Good one! After I posted that comment I realized I should have been clear that I got a bottle for each of us. Your head is in the same gutter as mine.


----------

